# lionel ho freedom train gs-4



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

does anybody know how to get the shell off the loco? thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://hoseeker.org/lionelhoinformation/lionelhogs41975pg1.jpg

http://hoseeker.org/lionelhoinformation/lionelhogs41975pg2.jpg


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks Shay ,,,that was about a major pain in the #$# ,the lionel had a bowser drive that i wanted in my bachmann


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Now it all makes sense why you picked up the Lionel, lol!

Craig


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

oh yeah bought that bachmann ran it once and the 2nd time the rear drivers popped out so,,, the bowser came along at too good of a price,, runs nice so far


----------

